# Hymer repairs in Italy? Genoa, Milan or udine



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 1996 hymer b544 fiat ducat. We need a few things sorting, namely an oil change, brake pads, new front bumper (someone crashed into us whilst we were asleep in a car park and the front bumper is fine but split in the middle - one of the bars). We also bought it with a massive motorbike rack on the back, which is a pain in the ass and needs to come off. 

I'm trying to find a suitable garage to do the above. We're in Nervi, Genoa, travelling to Milan then onto the north west of Italy to Udine. Have checked online and can't see anything. I also had a scout around this forum and found nothing although the search brings up lots of discussions nothing seems to answer my question. 

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

For the base vehicle bits, I guess you need a Fiat commercial dealer - not hard to find in Northern Italy I would have thought.

Hymer spares will need one of their dealers - links to two nearest to Genoa below from the Hymer website (which you could have found by searching).

http://www.hymer.ag/cms/en/service1/dealers/HYMER-Dealer.html?haendler=749

http://www.hymer.ag/cms/en/service1/dealers/HYMER-Dealer.html?haendler=1057

These dealers may offer advice on a Fiat workshop.

Good luck

Philip


----------



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks. Sorry if i seem like some spoilt brat, was just wondering if there were any recommendations. What you've sent looks good, although I think I need a general garage by the looks. Thanks anyway.


----------

